

China's Moon Rocket Plans and Pictures - littlesparkvt
http://spaceindustrynews.com/chinas-moon-rocket-pictures/723/

======
ChuckMcM
Looks like they have been reading Elon Musk's mail. I really hope the Chinese
get to the moon, it will be a game changer.

